# French Laundry cutting boards



## lanel (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what brand cutting boards they use in TFL, PerSe, etc? The tan colored composite ones.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 7, 2014)

Are they like these? http://korin.com/Kitchenware_2/Cutting-Boards_2


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sani-Tuff Boards ?


----------



## lanel (Apr 7, 2014)

Both of those appear to be what I was looking for, Thanks!


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 7, 2014)

A lot of restaurants, use them since they are NSF approved, durable, don't absorb liquids, easy to clean. You can also sand them if they are excessively marked up (I haven't had to do this). I sound like the sales pitch but you get the idea.


----------



## gavination (Apr 7, 2014)

Any difference between the Asahi and Sani-Tuff boards? I almost bought a Sani-Tuff but saw some variation in prices between places. Anything specific to look for regarding quality or materials? Or do I just chalk it up to vendor variation?


----------



## cazhpfan (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope the OP, and other members, would not mind me asking, but how do sani-tuff boards compare to end-grain cutting boards when it comes to edge retention?

Is one better than the other?

Thank you!


----------



## lanel (Apr 7, 2014)

I wonder if Mari can comment on the differences in the varieties that Korin carries as well? My use would primarily be in a pro kitchen.


----------



## cazhpfan (Apr 9, 2014)

Lanel, I apologize for not being in-the-know, but who is Mari?

:newhere:



lanel said:


> I wonder if Mari can comment on the differences in the varieties that Korin carries as well? My use would primarily be in a pro kitchen.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 9, 2014)

cazhpfan said:


> Lanel, I apologize for not being in-the-know, but who is Mari?
> 
> :newhere:


kkf's very own in house korin vendor. korin sells some cool looking jboards called hi soft. http://korin.com/Kitchenware_2/Cutting-Boards_2


----------



## cazhpfan (Apr 9, 2014)

Got it. Thank you for explaining!



labor of love said:


> kkf's very own in house korin vendor. korin sells some cool looking jboards called hi soft. http://korin.com/Kitchenware_2/Cutting-Boards_2


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 10, 2014)

San-safe rubber and richlite boards


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 10, 2014)

Green tape is # T935320012PK 1" x 60 yds Tape Logic - #3200 Green Painter's Tape just incase anyone wanted to know


----------



## panda (Apr 11, 2014)

anybody here have a hi-soft board from korin? i would love to try one but the price is a bit steep.


----------



## gavination (Apr 11, 2014)

panda said:


> anybody here have a hi-soft board from korin? i would love to try one but the price is a bit steep.



I think Taro has one at the restaurant. I'll ask him.


----------



## gic (Apr 11, 2014)

Isn't richlite pretty hard on edges, that's the pressed paperboard stuff used in the epicurean boards, right? I have an epicuriean board and I only use it as a place to place pots and such!


----------



## mametaro (Apr 11, 2014)

The Asahi and hi-soft are both great boards for professional use. Personally prefer the Asahi for sushi making as it seems a bit more scratch resistant while still being quite easy on my edges and are easy to clean though on the heavy side. The Hi-soft is also great, but I cut into it a bit too much with my usuba or yanagi though you can sand it down very easily, and my chef(hot side) absolutely loves it. We got the Asahi from Korin and the Hi-soft came from Jon/JKI.


----------



## gavination (Apr 11, 2014)

mametaro said:


> The Asahi and hi-soft are both great boards for professional use. Personally prefer the Asahi for sushi making as it seems a bit more scratch resistant while still being quite easy on my edges and are easy to clean though on the heavy side. The Hi-soft is also great, but I cut into it a bit too much with my usuba or yanagi though you can sand it down very easily, and my chef(hot side) absolutely loves it. We got the Asahi from Korin and the Hi-soft came from Jon/JKI.



Well that was easy. You found the thread yourself hah! Strong work son!

I guess I should've just asked you my questions originally! You ever use the Sani-Tuff board, T? How does it compare to the Asahi?


----------



## panda (Apr 12, 2014)

curiosity got the best of me and ordered a small hi-soft from korin. the small size will be useful since i never seem to want to use the nice wooden cutting board since it's so damn big.


----------



## gavination (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome! As usual, let us know what you think after you get some time with it!


----------



## Yamabushi (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't offer any comparisons and am not in a professional environment, but will say that I love my 500mm x 330mm Asahi!


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2014)

put it to use today. the size is just right. a little soft in that the edge will stick into the board a bit, but it feels wonderful, my wooden board is going into hiding now and only coming out for large meals.


----------



## gavination (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds awesome! I really want an Asahi board!


----------

